# New arrivals from Orchid Zone



## Denver (Sep 11, 2015)

I got four new phrags from John today and just finished potting them up and can't wait for the buds to open!







Front two little ones are besseae flavum seedlings--I only ordered one but John sent two for the same price because he felt the first one he pulled was a little rough.
Back left is a besseae flavum division; back right is a Fritz Schomburg

They have in spike Fritz on Ebay right now so I contacted him and got a great deal on all of these direct.

My laptop is acting up a bit but if I can get it running better tomorrow I'll try to post some individual pictures of the plants before I potted them up. They had some very nice roots--especially the flavum division. And I'll definitely post pictures as the buds open. I couldn't be happier with the Fritz, the bud is huge!


----------



## abax (Sep 11, 2015)

The photos will be exciting to see. I have a Schomburg in
low bud and it will be fun to compare my bloom with your
pictures. Aren't new Phrags. terrific???!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2015)

Nice. Keep us posted.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 12, 2015)

Wow, nice buy!!!! Single Growth for the Fritz?

(I found a Fritz from Ecuagenera last WE, multigrowth, but without bud )

Jean


----------



## Justin (Sep 12, 2015)

great, can't wait to see them!


----------



## orchidman77 (Sep 12, 2015)

Exciting! Can't wait to see some blooms!

David


----------

